# Lost car keys please help!



## Adamki (Aug 23, 2019)

I've lost my car keys last night in London, I don't have a replacment key, does anyone know what I need to do???? its a fairly new car so can I just get a new one cut or need car key replacement? or has anyone found any keys!!!! please help


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You might be able to get the locksmith to come to your location to get a new key made; otherwise you'll have to get the car towed to a Nissan dealer.


----------

